# Your personal betta fish limit?



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

What is your limit? By this I mean how many bettas do you limit yourself to keeping?

I limit myself to 7. I enjoy the 1 fish a day water change schedule, it's fast, easy and isn't tiring like cramming all of the fish in one day. I only have 6 currently.. But technically 5 soon since Poinsettia will be going in my sorority when I get it set up in early March.. So I guess you'll be seeing me with two more bettas soon if money permits after the expensive sorority (;

SOOO.. What is your limit (Or your parents limit.. Mine want me to keep 2 ) I was like LOLNO.

Happy posting! 


~ Joel


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Just one. :-D

I wish I could stop at just one when it comes to cats !


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd be happy with only my only 4 males(divided 10g) and maybe a 5th(2.5g mini bow)and my sorority, but I always find myself with more. Right now I have 9 males and 7 females.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I'm at four...and I have another 2.5 and two slots in my 20 long, and I'm setting up a sorority tank this summer...so that has yet to be determined! Once the sorority is set up, I plan to just have that tank, my four way divided 20, and Xavier in the 2.5 because he's sort of special needs. But if any girls can't cope with sorority life, I'll have another small tank or two. I think I have a bit of an obsession, but don't we all?!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

@Register: WOW. Betta bug hasn't hit you or has it come and gone? :lol:

@Copper: That sounds nice. The divided 10g sounds really cool!

@Badjer: Haha yes we do have an obsession! Maybe we can help each other out with our sororities since we're both newbies to it! (I'm guessing..?) How many gallons are you gonna have your sorority? I'm doing a 10g, but a 15g sounds kind of enticing.. 3-4 more girls sounds lovely! :lol:


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Probably when A: I run out of space or B:I start to feel overwhelmed. Currently I have a 10g, 2.5g, and 2 1g. Though 1 of the gallons is getting emptied tomorrow. But I am planning on two 5g in the next month or so for already existing fish, and then the 2 gallon will be emptied debating what I will do with that. And we are moving soon so I want to start a sorority. And then I want one more 5 gallon after. So have to see lol


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm actually thinking anywhere from 20-30 lol! I wouldn't start with many females though, probably just 5ish girls to begin with. I have little Skelly whom I got yesterday, she's only about an inch long and barely has any pigment. She was one of those sympathy purchases, and is residing in a kritter keeper so she can grow! Then this summer she'll be large enough to be in the sorority. I wish I could go ahead and start working on it, but I promised my mom I'd wait until summer, and I have a lot of money to save first! I'll be browsing garge sales this spring looking for a nice tank/stand combo. Thought I had one of Craigslist but the guy wanted $125 for it...there was a 55 gallon for nearly the same price! If only I had the room lol...


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

I only have two males but I'd love more. A sorority sounds nice when I have more time and experience with bettas in the future.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I have two atm but three is my max. I've had three at a time before and what with my other pets, it was a lot of work!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the most bettas I can give the proper attention and care to at a time is 2. Right now I have 4, and I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed in between the planting and the tailbiting. Two is a good number for me especially because I also have a 55 gal goldfish tank and 29 gal community.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great stuff everyone! I honestly can't see myself keeping more than 7 bettas (besides a sorority tank) even when I'm an adult on my own, but I think it's great others find time for more than that!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think around 20-30 is my personal limit, which is what I'm sitting on right now. 

I have a barracks system I'm about to set-up to hold my males, and sororities for my females, so it's not too much work. The rest of my bettas live in cycled, individual 7 gallon tanks.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Lets see I am sitting at 18 right now. I have my Sorority right now, and I am getting ready to breed soooo i will be up to a couple hundred here in a few months.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah I could see myself with that many if I had the room...


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

for me its 4 or 5 betta. it does really deoend on the housing options and realestate. atm the 3.3g KK, 2.5 minibow and the 5g Marina glass have 4 cumulatively. a 5th betta was possible but the ecko has taken up residence on that desk. i do have a 1g tank but WC are a pain in the butt and its more of a hospital tank.

the WC schedule does make a big difference. i had my DTHM in the 1g tank (VT in 5g then) but it made the WC schedule a bit hectic.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

2-3 if I can ever get one to survive :-( I am having 0 luck! I think it's where I am getting them from. Going to try and actual fish store if Firefly doesn't make it...


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

My limit is two. Right now my bf has one betta and I have one betta, so I technically haven't reached my limit. However, I am not planning on getting another betta for a little bit since I've been having to put a lot of work into my tetra/cory tank. :-|


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been bitten, but I have no choice but to limit myself to 1 =(...I live in a college dorm and its difficult to transport him and my plants (I have several) back and forth to my house for vacations and such. I'd really like another though.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

HayrideHaunter said:


> I've been bitten, but I have no choice but to limit myself to 1 =(...I live in a college dorm and its difficult to transport him and my plants (I have several) back and forth to my house for vacations and such. I'd really like another though.



Just wait till your done school! :-D It is a pain transporting, luckily when I was in college my house mate looked after my Betta, so I just had to transport the pooch home.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

When the betta bug hit me I was at like 25 O.O It was way to many, I sold several to people who I knew would take good care of them and some died of illness. 

The one thing that drives me crazy about bettas is they're pretty high maintenance sometimes, I feel like whenever everyone's doing amazing and all the tanks look wonderful something bad is going to happen. I had one of my Favorited fish I bought from a breeder get dropsy, recently one died of columnaris because he had no appetite at all and refused to eat the medicated food  another got a unknown disease that turned his fins ash gray and in less then 24 hours I had to euthanize him. 

Right now everyone is doing pretty good, two are tail biting but that's not life threatening.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

So far I've only ever had one at a time.

I can see myself with a max of two betta tanks. A boy, and a sorority. Until I get a reptile room that is heated so all the fish are at a perfect 78 degrees without worrying about buying them all heaters. THEN I could see myself getting more.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

3. But I only have 2 and even that's starting to get hard >_> Mom's limit is 1. xP


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

2 max. I can't afford anything more than that #.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

At the moment we have 5. 
My 15yr old has a female in a 5gal and on the search for some cherry shrimp to add.
My 9yr old has two females in a split tank
I have a split tank as well with one female and one that we are having trouble sexing. 
If I had my way I would set up a 10 or 20 gal sorority and a couple smaller tanks for males. BUT 5 betta, one cockatiel, one beagle, 2 kids and a husband is all I have time for at the moment!!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> When the betta bug hit me I was at like 25 O.O It was way to many, I sold several to people who I knew would take good care of them and some died of illness.
> 
> The one thing that drives me crazy about bettas is they're pretty high maintenance sometimes, I feel like whenever everyone's doing amazing and all the tanks look wonderful something bad is going to happen. I had one of my Favorited fish I bought from a breeder get dropsy, recently one died of columnaris because he had no appetite at all and refused to eat the medicated food  another got a unknown disease that turned his fins ash gray and in less then 24 hours I had to euthanize him.
> 
> Right now everyone is doing pretty good, two are tail biting but that's not life threatening.


i can understand that feeling that its unlucky when it all goes smoothly. my DT in the avy got finrot/biting a week within his acquirement and chronic tail issues. its calmed down now but he still loses some fin area just when they're healing to 80% of original spread. similar issues happen with my other betta (minus CT). the ct is the "bloated" type of betta. he's doing fine but looks bloated when hungry or empty stomach.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> When the betta bug hit me I was at like 25 O.O It was way to many, I sold several to people who I knew would take good care of them and some died of illness.
> 
> The one thing that drives me crazy about bettas is they're pretty high maintenance sometimes, I feel like whenever everyone's doing amazing and all the tanks look wonderful something bad is going to happen. I had one of my Favorited fish I bought from a breeder get dropsy, recently one died of columnaris because he had no appetite at all and refused to eat the medicated food  another got a unknown disease that turned his fins ash gray and in less then 24 hours I had to euthanize him.
> 
> Right now everyone is doing pretty good, two are tail biting but that's not life threatening.


Awe! That bites :-( Yeah I have horrible luck with them! But that was before I knew they needed a heater. I have had 4 Betta's over the last 5 years, most of them died within a month, but my one VT lives for 3 years  I got one from the pet store 3 weeks ago and she died within a few days, so I got another one and he's doing good, but won't eat! It's been 6 days....ugh


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a 10g community and a 5g tank for my murderous mango, so I could see myself with about 2. Or 1 and a sorority. I sadly have no more room for any tanks as my parent's rule is that "If they are your fish, they stay in your room!". lol I have a 10g and 5g crammed in my room, so the next biggest tank I could have is a critter keeper. lol


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Would cleaning a 10g sorority be difficult to add onto my 5 other tanks? As I said, I clean them once a week with one fish a day (besides Garland who needs more frequent water changes since he freaks out in anything bigger than a 1.5g) and not counting Poinsettia since she'll be going in the sorority. 

Sunday - Skyden
Monday - Heather
Tuesday - Douglas 
Wednesday - Garland
Thursday - Poinsettia (but I'll be making this sorority day since she's going in it once I get it all set up)
Friday - Brent
Saturday - Free day (for now :lol


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Just one. :grin:
> 
> I wish I could stop at just one when it comes to cats !


Haha, right? I started off with two brother cats from a shelter... and somehow that turned into 4 cats... luckily our landlord has cut us off... LOL

My limit with Bettas is currently limitless.... but I will have a limit someday. Right now I'm working on building stock as I'd like to breed a few times. I'll most definitely be keeping some babies if I get successful spawns. So I have a ten gallon sorority with 3 females currently (I had a fourth in there but I think it is really a male and I had to remove it due to aggression... there will be another female or two added by saturday... for now they are alright together) and 4 other bettas, 3 confirmed males and one I have no idea about at the moment... I'm waiting on expert opinions. I also have one mystery snail. LOL But yeah. I probably won't go over 10 for "my fish" I will have babies for a while but I intend to sell off most of them either to the LPS I work at or people I know if any want them etc. I may even get into shipping them if anyone else is interested but yeah off topic. So currently I haven't set a limit and my husband has yet to complain! LOL


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

No limit.... once I move out of my apartment Im planning to get a larger tank and set up a LARGER sorority <3


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm an aspiring interior and exterior designer (future plans with Disney, hello to Disney freak me ) so I'm obsessed with making sure my room looks really stylish.. I wanted to also base my limit on what would look tacky and what looks nice.. So what I have is all I really want.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm at 20 (oops, thought 13 earlier, must be in denial). I'm sure to get more. Thank goodness my husband indulges my obsession. I guess money, space, and time/ effort are the biggest individual factors. I want to set my new 55 gal as a barracks system for ease of maintance and space. My limit will be the day I realize I've gone crazy with all this.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

^ I am in the same boat... I was sure my hubby was going to say no when I asked if I could start with the Betta hobby again... he said I could do whatever I wanted and then he even offered to HELP WITH WATER CHANGES! I almost fainted! LOL nah but yeah I can't wait to get my new tanks tomorrow and get the shelf all set up with lighting (getting under the counter strip lights to put on the shelf for the smaller tanks so they all only have the one light source instead of individual ones. It's gonna be sweet!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I have a 10g community and a 5g tank for my murderous mango, so I could see myself with about 2. Or 1 and a sorority. I sadly have no more room for any tanks as my parent's rule is that "If they are your fish, they stay in your room!". lol I have a 10g and 5g crammed in my room, so the next biggest tank I could have is a critter keeper. lol


LOL! My parents had that same rule. And that was the story of how I turned my room into a fish room. I've currently got a 55 gal goldfish tank and 2 divided 10 gal tanks with bettas. Once I get rid of the bookshelf I'm going to add a 29 gal community, and I'll have one tank for each wall. . When I finally move out I'm going to have a fish tank in every room!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha all my tanks have to stay in my room as well...right now I have the 20, 2.5, and Skelly in her KK. I'm actually completely redoing my room, partly so I'll have room for more tanks! (shh!) XD


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm considering a 15g tank instead of a 10g.. Less water changes and 2-3 more girls..  15 is my limit though, no other room.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine was 2, I now have 16 and another in foster care until I can safely ship him to me  If I found another I had to have, I'd upgrade my divided 5g to a 10g  But I'm also 27, pay my own bills and have kids so I set my own limit (and break it often).


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Y'know I may actually get another tank and fish when I can finally drive. I am very close to getting my license (yeah I know, 20 and without a license, crazy huh?)...but then my mom is giving me her car (she's getting a new one soon) and I will have my own transportation. I might manage another tank or two then! I'd love another betta <3


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't even worry about it, I never got mine until I was 23.. had my beginners licence at 16 lol I just didn't see the need to have them.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not alone! I didn't get my license until 21. I just never wanted to learn to drive. I still hate it and only do it when I have to (aka go to the petstore to get fish stuff  ).


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

I never wanted my license, either. But I had to because I commuted to college freshman year. But, that turned out to be a terrible idea and now I'm renting a room in a house that's much closer to campus.  But, commuting all last year sure made me get comfortable driving. An hour/hour and a half each way... Not fun.

But... Right now I'm at two bettas. I'd love another, but I don't think my parents would be too thrilled with me getting another set-up. I keep my two boys with me at school and in my bedroom at home I have a 10 gallon tank that's home to a dwarf puffer and an oto (I know they're schooling fish. I originally had 3 but 2 of them died). I'm thinking of maybe dividing that into two 5 gallon sections and having a betta in the other section. I had originally intended to have two dwarf puffers, but it turned out that one of the puffers I bought wouldn't tolerate having another puffer in the tank.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Its not that I never wanted it, I simply never needed it. I'm from 20 minutes away from my school, I live on campus, and I have a boyfriend who drives (my ex did too and I was with him for most of the last 2 years...this is my third)...I've just never needed it, but now it is becoming an inconvenience. 

I want a dwarf puffer!!! They're so cute. Betta #2 first though =3


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm 22 and only have my beginners license! I hate driving, lols. Really need to get it though, so I can look out of my city for jobs.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

5. My males are all in their own tanks and my two females are in a divided 10 gallon. I honestly can barely handle taking care of this many. I definitely wouldn't get more.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I also never really needed my license either. I was the youngest of my group of friends (therefor everyone had a license before me). My family only had one car, so I carpooled with another family in the neighborhood. And my best friend lives a 5 minute walk from me. But now that I graduated college and have to find a real job, I need my license. Doesn't stop me from disliking driving, tho. 

I know for a fact, if I kept all 4 of my bettas in individual tanks (even 5 gal tanks) they would bankrupt me and drive me crazy. When I first started with bettas I had one in a 5 gal tank which was pretty easy. But now that I have seen the joys of multiple bettas (aka I got the bug) I can never see myself going back to just one. And since I have found how easy 10 gal divided tanks are I will forever have bettas in multiples of 2.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just recently upgraded Heather, Brent, Skyden and Poinsettia to 3g (until Poinsettia goes into the sorority) & they're hard enough! I couldn't imagine a divided 10g for only 2 bettas!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jrf456 said:


> I've just recently upgraded Heather, Brent, Skyden and Poinsettia to 3g (until Poinsettia goes into the sorority) & they're hard enough! I couldn't imagine a divided 10g for only 2 bettas!


It's easier for me to care for. Less bioload + a filter = smaller water changes.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> I've just recently upgraded Heather, Brent, Skyden and Poinsettia to 3g (until Poinsettia goes into the sorority) & they're hard enough! I couldn't imagine a divided 10g for only 2 bettas!


It's extremely easy. The only thing I do on a daily basis is check the temp and feed them. With the amount of live plants in there I only need to take out about 2 gal of water a week. They're the lowest maintenance fish tanks I have.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Woooow. That does sound simple. I'm glad I have the 3g though still.. Great swimming room from the 1g tanks they used to have! I'm going to get filters soon too.


----------



## EmmaliLucia (Nov 8, 2011)

What is this thing you call limits?

I'm working on getting my third once I can find a place for it, I was going to see if I could put mine by a south-facing window and if it would need a heater and found out that in two hours that tank for to 95 degrees, in Oregon, in the winter. 

My tanks are fairly easy to clean, Change water every Friday and clean tanks every first Friday of the month. Got two bettas and six glofish. 

But yeah, my limit would probably be at about five, I'm running out of space to put them in my room


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

I got my two new 2.5 gallons today for my dragon PK boys and I'm on my way to Home Depot to pick up some under shelf lighting for above their tanks because my betta collection is slowly taking over my living room game/book shelf... LOL I am currently up to 7 and I'm possibly going to get another female or two tonight... I need a couple more for my sorority to be stable... Stupid Petco selling me a female that is really a juvenile male... lol So as for my earlier approximate limit of 10... psssh yeah that is probably not going to cut it. LOL


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I forgot to factor in the possibility of a sorority which I would like to try someday. But I still think my tank limit is two. Be that 1 sorority and one divided male tank or 2 divided male tanks. While bettas are some of my favorite fish I have other fish that I enjoy keeping, too. Loaches, goldfish, koi, gourami, the list goes on.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

My limit is 5 But I want 6,000,000!! LOL :-D:lol::-D I think 5 is just fine, my gosh 6,000,000 bettas would kill me!! 6,000,000 bettas to feed and about 50,000,000 pellet cases to buy!!!!!!!!!!! 120,000,000 doLLOARS YOU SPEND!!!! ¸so confusing...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

beautifulbetta14 said:


> my limit is 5 but i want 6,000,000!! Lol :-d:lol::-d i think 5 is just fine, my gosh 6,000,000 bettas would kill me!! 6,000,000 bettas to feed and about 50,000,000 pellet cases to buy!!!!!!!!!!! 120,000,000 dolloars you spend!!!! ¸so confusing...


lol!!^^


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

uh yeah... so I came home from petco tonight with a little yellow veil tail female to add to the sorority, which has a whole new dynamic now that the fourth member has been added. This is good because I was worried after the original fourth member turned out to be a little male and wreaked havoc for a few minutes before I figured out what was going on... so all is well in my ten gallon. Four girls.... BUT, I also came home with a boy *palmface* I told the people I was with not to let me get males but they failed me.... lol I had to get this boy tho, he was beautiful! Blue/Turquoise butterfly delta with the BEST coloring and pattern ever. Also I noticed some white scales on his head and am not sure if they are wounds or a fungus but I'm treating him with aquarium salt right now. He's currently residing in my breeding tank with the "he/she" crown tail that I still have no idea what to do with, lol... and he's doing really well. So this brings my total to 9... yes, 9. :/ so much for any sort of limits. I did get my shelf all set up with under counter lighting and it looks AWESOME! I am going to make a thread about it and post so keep an eye out.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> LOL! My parents had that same rule. And that was the story of how I turned my room into a fish room. I've currently got a 55 gal goldfish tank and 2 divided 10 gal tanks with bettas. Once I get rid of the bookshelf I'm going to add a 29 gal community, and I'll have one tank for each wall. . When I finally move out I'm going to have a fish tank in every room!


If it was up to me, there would be a male in the kitchen, a 20g sorority in the basement, a male in my parent's room, and another male in the front room. Along with my other two tanks.  Now I wish my room was bigger! LOL


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> If it was up to me, there would be a male in the kitchen, a 20g sorority in the basement, a male in my parent's room, and another male in the front room. Along with my other two tanks.  Now I wish my room was bigger! LOL


I think my room used to be big. Now it's just like a public aquarium (minus all the crying little kids). If I had it my way I would have the goldfish tank in the living room, divided betta tank (or two) in the kitchen/dining room area, livebearer tank in the office, and community in my bedroom. The basement would be reserved for things that need cooler temps like axolotls and terrestrial salamanders. ^-^


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Stupid Petco....okay, my limit may be moved up to 4 if I can get my Mom to agree she likes this CT I just saw with my Grandma xD


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Zappity said:


> Stupid Petco....okay, my limit may be moved up to 4 if I can get my Mom to agree she likes this CT I just saw with my Grandma xD


LOL. That's how I've gotten every betta since my mom only wanted to keep 2.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 3 males (AKA Three 3-gallon tanks) and one Community with a female. So that's 4. Any more 3-gallons and I will explode and so will my Dad.  So my limit is 3 males and 1 female (for the community).


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't really have a limit for the girls (unless the 29 gallon sorority is too filled with them!~), but for the males I try to keep myself at 5 - one in my ten gallon community, one in a five gallon, and one in each of my three 1.5 gallon tanks (I suppose I could have six, but Ruka is currently living in my fourth 1.5 gal and she's not going back in the sorority because she stresses out too much and I don't want the other girls picking on her).


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

i think 5 right now would be my limit. i have 4. but currently everyone is a mess.  

i'm living in an apartment where i'm actually not allowed to have pets. my neighbors said that our landlord told them they could have fish. so i took that as i can have MULTIPLE fish. hehe.

and i also have 2 secret baby mice. :-D


i'm different. i feel like i thrive on taking care of the fish i have or the animals i work with. it's like it's my drug. it's what i get up for every morning. yeah, cleaning is a lot of work on my end but seeing how happy they are, seeing how they have me as a care taker is something i take great pride in.

now.. cleaning the apartment on the other hand is not. ;-)

but in the future my betta limit is probably limitless!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 10 betta males, and that is my limit.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

My limit is when I feel I've reached my max work load..which I haven't come across yet. I have shelves for small tanks and room for a few ten/20 gallons so...>.>alotof bettas. xD
Currently I have over 20 fry,no adults, and Once these fry I suppose I figure out my adult limit on my shelves until I can rehome them xD Unless I get alot of girls and they all just stay in my current ten and 20 long.>.>

I'm thinking of limiting myself to around...ten males and a large sorority and two spawns max at a time...If I ever have to set a limit.


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

Right now we have 3 Bettas, but I'm getting a sorority and buying 5 more females.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

As many as I can afford to house and provide for properly...but right now, my current limit (due to parents) is 6, though the 6th one is a foster for a month or so. Then I'm down to 5.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

My limit is based on tanks more than number of fish. I like to have cycled tanks which can be a pain to set up and makes my min tank size 5 gallons. I'm also in an apartment so I want to keep my tank sizes at 20 gallons or lower because it limits the chances of me losing my deposit due to water damage. So my theoretical limit is my two 5 gallon tanks I already have and a theoretical 20 gallon in the future. 

At least, I plan on having money in the future to pour into a butt kicking 20 gallon community tank or sorority. So far my luck with finanaces give me the feeling that a 20 gallon sorority of 10-ish girls is a pipe dream. Why do I always have more ideas than I have space and money? ;_; 

So my current limit is 2 male bettas and my future limit is 2 male bettas and what ever I put in a 20 gallon. XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

My personally limit is whatever I can fit in 3 tanks, lol. My 10 gallon has my male, I'm setting up a 29 gallon which will have an 11 member sorority. The other 29 will be for sorority bullies, i guess. The Zebra danios have no problem with short fins, I kept one of my females with them for a week with no issue, but I assume they'll nip long fins.


----------



## vermax (Feb 8, 2012)

I have 5 tanks crammed onto my desk in my dorm, each with a fish. I've got a 5 gallon with a VT male, 2.5 gallon with a DT male, 2x 1.75 gallons each with a CT female and a .5 for my baby betta (who will be upgraded to a 1 gallon by the end of the week). 

I keep telling myself that I'm at my limit, and then I go back to Petco... And another fish comes home with me. I'm going to start a sorority this summer, so I keep telling myself that I'm only getting new females to ready them for the sorority. I'm my own worst enemy when it comes to getting bettas XD 
But at least I'm not the only one with this problem!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

My current limit is .. ONE. :lol:

I'm both mildly disabled (mobility issues) and new to fish keeping. I had no clue at all about proper betta care until after I got my fish home and googled 'betta'. 

I've learned so much just in a week, and my betta Sid is finally settled into a nice heated 3.5 g tank. He seems very happy.  

Being a pet shop fish, he also has parasites which I will treat as soon as I can get to a store that sells the recommended medication. Otherwise, he's perky and delightful and adorable, and the whole household is smitten with him and his fishy antics.

Of course I hope Sid has a long and happy life, but my next betta will NOT be from a pet store. I consider Sid my lesson learned in that regard, and I don't want to support those places anyhow, as far as buying their ill-kept, sickly livestock goes.There's a few decent breeders I've already heard about over here, so I'm making a little list for future reference.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Aus said:


> Being a pet shop fish, he also has parasites which I will treat as soon as I can get to a store that sells the recommended medication. Otherwise, he's perky and delightful and adorable, and the whole household is smitten with him and his fishy antics.
> 
> Of course I hope Sid has a long and happy life, but my next betta will NOT be from a pet store. I consider Sid my lesson learned in that regard, and I don't want to support those places anyhow, as far as buying their ill-kept, sickly livestock goes.There's a few decent breeders I've already heard about over here, so I'm making a little list for future reference.


As a note before I begin, I'm not picking at your post by qouting it. I've noticed that mindset of, "Buying from stores promotes fish mills! Only use breeders!" on this forum often and I find it a bit odd. :-? 

If I buy from a good pet store, the fish is healthy but he or she isn't breeding pair level. There may be something that is a bit off in terms of show quality for a betta fish. If I did breed or do betta fish shows, then I would get bettas from breeders who have award winning spawns with good genes. When the fish is a pet, I don't mind if he or she has marbling that is a bit off or a halfmoon tail that doesn't make the full arch. So, I buy from stores that care for the fish well the same way some families will adopt a mutt from the pound. 

I know there are no stray bettas flopping around and spawning babies in the the street the way stray cats and dogs breed and wonder. So I'm not saying buying a fish from a pet store is the same as adopting a stray dog that was found in an alley. I think my point is a good pet store keeper who cares for the fish is like buying through a transporter on aquabid, imo. 

If my random thoughts are too random, then oops. I figured I would put it out there since I'm close to picking up two new males from Petco for my re-cycled 5 gallon tanks. Ignore me if I'm highjacking the thread a bit more than intended.


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

My limit is 1. I have 4 cats and 2 kids and just can't deal with more fish.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Right now my limit is 2! :-D This will definitely change once I move out, since my parents aren't crazy about pets haha. I think I'd have to top myself at 3 or 4, only because I have lots of other pets to care for!

Can't wait to upgrade my boys into 2.5 gallon tanks with filters  Fingers crossed that it's soon!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> As a note before I begin, I'm not picking at your post by qouting it. I've noticed that mindset of, "Buying from stores promotes fish mills! Only use breeders!" on this forum often and I find it a bit odd.


Just to clarify: my no petshop stance has more to do with the fact that a/ I hate animal cruelty, and b/ if I am to support a retail business, I want it to provide a healthy pet that has a running chance at surviving its first week at home, and c/ my limited experience with pet shop bettas has not been terribly positive, is all. It has nothing to do with fish snobbery. :-?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

As someone else stated, I'd like to edit, my limit is 7 tanks, because I'm on the one fish a day water change schedule, so that would be my limit besides the sorority I hope to set up.. So 8. I just don't count that since it's not as many water changes being 10g's.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to add myself to the list of people whose limit is based more on tanks than actual fish. I currently have two males in two separate tanks, and could see myself being able to manage maintaining, up to, four tanks. 

I do have a full time job and plans to adopt a puppy within the next year, so i'm not planning on testing that tank limit anytime soon. Though, if I find another one that needs to be rescued or a yellow VT, I'll be eating my words. :quiet:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i don't know my limit. for now it'll only be a few tanks, but who knows when i have my own home... :3


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Right now I have 6 tanks

4 three gallon petco pet keepers, 1 five gallon and one veggie krisper I stole from my apt when I left Alaska. 

However, before I moved I had:

Two 10 gallons with 3 males each
one 20 gallon with 10 females
five petco pet keepers
one 5 gallon
two vegtible krispers 

so 11 tanks and about 60 gallons of water. However the two 10 gallons never made it out of Alaska. The 20G got left with my boyfriends parents in PA, the 5 gallon has a crack near the top and only 2 out of 23 fish survided the trip 

I was off 3 days a week so WC's were not a problem.

Right now I am living with my mother and she has yet to notice 2 fish has multiplied to 6


----------

